# Proftpd died after start



## Master_FO (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,
I've just update proftpd using portmaster to version 1.3.4b


```
portmaster -b proftpd-1.3.4a_2
```

The service starts correctly, but after a few seconds he died without any error

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd start
Starting proftpd.
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd status
proftpd is running as pid 51698.
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd status
proftpd is running as pid 51698.
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd status
proftpd is running as pid 51698.
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd status
proftpd is not running.
```

No error or warning in /var/log/messages
No entry in /var/log/xferlog

I've try to remove the package, deinstall and reinstall the port, but nothing works 
I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 STABLE

Any help? :q


----------



## Master_FO (Sep 21, 2012)

I temporarily solved by using pure-ftp, but I'd like to know the cause and solution of this problem.
I installed and updated proftpd dozens of times on dozens of machines over the past 5 years. Never had a problem.

Any help is very appreciated


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 21, 2012)

Start it without forking to the background and see what happens.


----------



## samsagaz (Oct 29, 2012)

You fixed it? I have the same problem, ProFTPD died after a few seconds, no error or something like that. I run manually /usr/local/sbin/proftpd or */usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd start*

and after start died in a few seconds


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Is hostname(1) return anything?
proftpd(8) will not work if computer don't have FQDN<->IP.
Assign static IP and 'hostname' to rc.conf(5) and try again.
There's also log file that may help too.


----------



## digithead (Dec 9, 2014)

A two year old question with no answer. Not very encouraging and quite frustrating to say the least. :-(


----------



## Aknot (Dec 12, 2014)

digithead said:


> A two year old question... with no answer. Not very encouraging... and quite frustrating to say the least...   :-(



I'm experiencing a similar problem right now. The quick and dirty solution for me was to reinstall ProFTPD without pcre support.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/port-problem-after-upgrade-from-10-0-to-10-1.49456/


----------



## digithead (Dec 12, 2014)

I'll give that a try and see what happens. I've been BANGING on this for several days now. *sigh*


----------



## digithead (Dec 12, 2014)

(What really bugs me about this is that it's a server that has been running for a couple of years now with no problem. ProFTPD _used_ to be really easy to get running.)


----------



## Aknot (Dec 12, 2014)

My problem with ftp/proftpd come with the upgrade of FreeBSD. Didn't have any problem earlier. I have reproduced the problem on a fresh install with 10.1-RELEASE-p1 and the latest ftp/proftpd port to date. Must be a bug.


----------



## digithead (Dec 12, 2014)

Alldo: YES... BOOM... that did the trick. Both of my internal ProFTPD servers are back up and running.   :-D


----------



## digithead (Dec 12, 2014)

Alldo said:


> My problem with ftp/ProFTPD come with the upgrade of FreeBSD. Didn't have any problem earlier. I have reproduced the problem on a fresh install with 10.1-RELEASE-p1 and the latest ftp/ProFTPD port to date. Must be a bug.



I'm still down on 9.3 for the time being. The first server was a fresh install but the daemon wouldn't stay running. The second was after a portsnap to a server that had been running flawlessly for several years (also a 9.3 machine). Oh well, I'm just _really_ glad I saw your reply. That did fix it.   :-D   (just made my day too!)


----------



## MarkMc (Dec 13, 2014)

Also here:

Disabling PCRE support worked for me, too.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/proftpd-crashes-with-alarm-clock.49445/


----------

